# Apple Pie in the Apple



## kleenex (Mar 20, 2014)

Apple Pie in the Apple

You know you want to


----------



## Breathing Couch (Mar 21, 2014)

I've made that.  It wasn't as perfect as in your picture, but DH was pretty happy with it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 21, 2014)

Stuffed baked apple with a crust.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 21, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Stuffed baked apple with a crust.


That was the first thing we made in Domestic Science classes at school. The teacher called it "apple dumpling" (it isn't a dumpling at all - dumplings are boiled in Britain) and it wasn't as pretty as this.


----------

